# No matter what you do...



## Mike Mills (Mar 21, 2012)

Everyone is familiar with Bill Grumbine's video where he mentions “turning the pith out of the log".
When you make your cuts you try to remove the pith; often you can be off just a little or sometimes the cut is highly off.
So now you are “a little pithed off”? …. or “highly pithed off”?

But, but, wait…
If you make the cut exact (or take two cut to remove the pith) you completely remove the pith.
Now are you “completely pithed off”?

Just no way to win.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 21, 2012)

I hear ya. But I have enough problems with my own pith to have to worry about someone else's pith. And when you're a sawyer & logger & wood vendor sometimes you are just up to your ears in pith. It's then that you wish you had someone to help you so you could relieve yourself of all the pith. 

Now when you're discussing the crotch section - I think too much pith in the crotch can actually cause a grown man to fall over prostrate on the ground. 



:silly:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 21, 2012)

Thith ith underthtandable.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 21, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Thith ith underthtandable.



:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------

